# mainecoon



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I would really love a mainecoon kitten


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck then


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

You're unlikely to find a Maine Coon kitten in rescue but there are some older cats for adoption via the Maine Coon Breed Society and the Maine Coon Cat Club.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Will you neuter this one?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Blue Cross have on in rescue if you look online (you can search by breed)


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

ella said:


> Blue Cross have on in rescue if you look online (you can search by breed)


Hmm, not sure that is a maine coon although hard to tell from that pic. It does say though that Zeus would be best rehomed to somewhere with no other cats or young children.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Or an older cat whats allready been done


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

From a rescue i think you will find all the adult cats are already neutered before leaving, but with kittens if they are not neutered they will go on a contract which will be legally binding.

From a breeder, im sure it will be the same but some breeders do ensure kittens are already neutered before the kittens leave aswell.

Dont you have a litter on the way between end feb march time, maybe best to find homes for these before making plans to adopt a rescue.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you cc


----------

